# Ignition coil upgrade?



## TBossK (Jun 14, 2018)

I see an option for an ignition coil upgrade and some have ventured a DIY. 
Can someone explain how one would assess for an ignition upgrade? 
How does one monitor for coil drop of under load?


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

TBossK said:


> I see an option for an ignition coil upgrade and some have ventured a DIY.
> Can someone explain how one would assess for an ignition upgrade?
> How does one monitor for coil drop of under load?


Where did you see a DIY upgrade? The only one I have seen is the BNR. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

TBossK said:


> I see an option for an ignition coil upgrade and some have ventured a DIY.
> Can someone explain how one would assess for an ignition upgrade?
> How does one monitor for coil drop of under load?


Curious as well 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TBossK (Jun 14, 2018)

http://www.sonicownersforum.com/forum/do-yourself-articles/22593-ls-ignition-coil-upgrade.html


----------

